# Jailbreak 6.1.3 ??



## yvainticou (2 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas trop si on peut me donner une réponse vue que ce genre de pratique est illegale mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien. 

Existe-t'il un jailbreak pour IPAD mini sous iOS 6.1.3 ? et s'il existe où puis-je le trouver car je cherche depuis deux jours et je ne le trouve absolument pas :/

Merci de m'aider !


Cordialement,

Yvain


----------



## Arlequin (2 Septembre 2013)

bonsoir et bienvenue

tu ne dois pas chercher comme il faut (clic)


----------



## yvainticou (3 Septembre 2013)

je sais bien comment faire une recherche ^^ le souci c'est que les jailbreak pour ipad mini est introuvable. il y a bien les jailbreak 6.1.3 pour iphone ipod mais pas pour ipad  .

Alors non ce n'est pas dur à taper dans la barre de recherche google mais pour le trouver ça ce termine en gros bordel  !


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Septembre 2013)

yvainticou a dit:


> je sais bien comment faire une recherche ^^ le souci c'est que les jailbreak pour ipad mini est introuvable.



Et pour cause : il n'y a pas de jailbreack d'iOS 6.1.3 pour l'iPadMini.
En dehors des quelques iDevices que tu as cités, on ne peut jailbreacker que iOS 6.1.2. La 6.1.3 n'apportant que des corrections minimes et, surtout, comblant la faille utilisée pour jailbreacker la 6.1.2, ça n'a aucune importance tant que tu arrives à rester en 6.1.2, c'est à dire que tu n'as pas à restaurer ta machine pour une raison ou une autre.

Hope this help


----------

